# Brand new to goats- questions



## Rlmo2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello All, thank you for allowing me to join your forum. 

I was a 4-H kid, but mostly just raised rabbits. I own 30 chickens and 2 ducks, but goats are something new to me. I have been researching them for a while, and am wanting to buy two NDs. I fell in love with two babies via the farm's website, and my husband and I will be going to look at them tomorrow, with hopes of bringing them home soon. They were born at the end of March, and I know that they would need to bottle fed a while longer. They are currently bottle fed on the farm. The goats are registered with the ADGA and AGS. The farm is a CAE, Johnes and CL free Farm. The kids are tricolor, one with brown eyes and one with blue. 

My questions are:

1- Is there anything that you wish you'd have know about NDs or goats in general prior to getting started?

2- Anything that I should look for in particular when selecting my goats? 

3- Wether or doeling? What do you think makes the best pet?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to goat spot : ) 
Im not new to goats but I am new to ND : ) So not much to offer on conformation..But what to know before owning a ND or with any goat you want to see a healthy bright eye alert goat with perk and energy, social behavior and certificates proving CAE negative standing..the place you buy from should look and feel right...the herd should be in good health as well..finding a place to buy with a good rep..ask around..starting right helps avoid those "OMG" moments lol...as for wether or doeling as a pet...Wether...Does are great too but a wether has no hormonal issues to deal with..they just focus on being love bugs..

Best wishes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!

Good info from HappyBleats.


----------

